# Most people are insincere



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

A lot of people tell me they have very busy lives.. and then guess what, you catch them posting absolutely stupid **** minutes later. An hour later, and their post stream is filled with idiotic jokes on Youtube and gags. Yeah, they're really busy.

I can't believe people lie like this.


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

it sucks :/


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I stay away from most people like the plague.


----------



## migs7792 (Sep 1, 2015)

Many people are busy making their life 'worthwhile' while pursuing things not worthwhile. And other people's needs are not part of that. I am guilty of this sometimes, hence I don't have any close friends.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

When you get to my age, it is rare to find an insecure person. Normies are soo damn confident. Geez today in class a girl showed me her butt tattoo. Like she literally showed my her butt. I didn't ask, but she was talking to me and after many minutes of her bsing and my not listening, she started talking about her tattoos and just showed me. It was a fish and she was hot. She was the embodiment of don't give a **** and she's just your average normie. SA is soo lame. Makes us wimps.

Edit: I thought the thread said insecure not insincere lol. Maybe they were on their phone at work or something.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always been the type of person to spot someone insincere a mile away. When I talk to people sometimes something just clicks in my head and I go 'they're lying'. I'm not sure how or why, I just know. I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt because I don't have any confidence in myself (and therefore I think I'm just being paranoid) but I'm 95% of the time proven right. 

Fake people are everywhere and everyone lies even about stupid stuff. It's exhausting just knowing that. 

So because I can sense fake people & insincerity, I know that had a lot to do with me not wanting to even try to be some people's friends. I mean, if they're lying to me that often, why would I want to befriend then? So that couple with my SA and my experiences with my 'friends' in the past... yeah I basically don't want friends at all while at the same time, which I had more. It's a bit confusing.


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

I absolutely hate it when I catch people avoiding telling the truth just because they know they can get away with it. People like to get in my business with arguments and refuse to see it in themselves. Ignorant, insincere people are the worst.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

very loved thread.

My worst hate: people don't discuss 'their work' They mean it's unpleasant? Why are the successful extraverts shy of answering my questions about what they do, where, when, why. Embarrassed? I've never understood the word 'work / wurq?' Hard? What's hard? I prefer 'time taken'. I've been blessed with every thing, anywhere, has been so delightful. Challenges. Never problem.

I quiz everyone I know now. Profound genome for shy of job. My fault. I loved announcing 'look what I've done!' so proud. Complex. Nobody listened.

I do. I like to rattle on in depth at pub during current ongoing activity. Now, decades later I bring up related topics when anyone speaks of relevant things with associated themes.

History? I hated the stories of war or religious scripture at school. I chose against history when given choice. Maybe should have done as told more.
My history is paramount today: what's happened in my life: before my birth & since, and foreseer of future. Images of nostalgia are lovely. What was there & what's changed. My religion is Google street view which includes timestamps now

Spinning 360º from underground station exit so I'll never get lost. Better than any basic map

Wish I took up Geology & GPS instead of history, ie. bible


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Vanishing Flame said:


> I stay away from most people like the plague.


I can't blam you.. I do the same.


----------



## dre3 (May 4, 2014)

B Wretched said:


> I would challenge you not to see it as a lie.
> 
> I greatly, GREATLY, can't really express how greatly I value my personal time. I have A LOT of free time and I need every minute of it. A lot of my free time is filled with activities that some may find isn't mandatory--mainly writing/editing my book. To me, it's more important than work/school. But when my free time isn't spent doing that I'm probably watching YouTube videos. You could call that not busy in the traditional sense, but if someone asked me if I wanted to do something with or for them I would say I was busy. That downtime is essential to me keeping my right mind and if I fill to much of my personal time with other stuff my mental health balance goes to ****. I know not everyone is disorder, but I can imagine to an extent that everyone also needs time for themselves to do whatever they feel like doing, and to them, they are busy. Busy doing their own thing.


Yeah this is a good point.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

dre3 said:


> Yeah this is a good point.


I can understand writing/editing a book/watching a video on Youtube, but doing unproductive and meaningless things like watching pictures on 9gag isn't valid.


----------

